# Going to Snowbird for the first time with the lady Dec 30-Jan 2. Any Tips/Suggestions?



## brandt_cant_watch (Dec 28, 2022)

We're arriving Friday night and taking a shuttle ~8am next day to the mountain. Staying @ the Inn for the entire weekend.

-How crazy is the 210 during/after snow? Do lines get wild in the morning?
-Tips around Peruvian Gulch, Gad & Mineral Basin


----------



## jimk (Dec 28, 2022)

Your question made me look at the forecast for LCC.   Wow, looks like 40" of snow from Fri morning to Sunday night!  This could make for a very challenging weekend and I wish you the best.  Is there anyway you can get to the Inn on Friday night?  Next thought is to make sure you have transportation to get up LCC before 6am, seriously.  There is a real threat that the access road up LCC will be closed for several hours Sat morning between 6-8 am for avalanche mitigation work and then there will be a big mob of traffic trying to get up there after that for a Saturday powder frenzy.   Making it tough for you to get up there before noon.  Repeat on Sunday. Also, if it snows as much as forecast indicates, they may invoke inter-lodge rules and make everyone stay inside lodges for a day or two, halting all ski lifts, closing the access road and possibly messing up your entire weekend.  Sorry to be negative, but these days it's almost better to arrive a couple days after a huge LCC dump than in the middle of one.

If you get on the mtn and lifts keep running through heavy snow you will have a blast.  Best places to ski on storm days are Gad II chair and Gadzoom chair because of tree lined runs and tree skiing areas, then Peruvian.  If visibility is near whiteout, then Baby Thunder at the lowest part of the mountain could be entertaining for a couple of hours until light gets better.  Here's what it's like when it dumps like crazy up there !!!


----------



## brandt_cant_watch (Dec 28, 2022)

That was my fear. 
Our flight is arriving at ~10pm unfortunately and I'm not sure if a private shuttle would still get us to the inn Friday evening that late. The forecast is looking like 1-2 inches in the day then upwards of 5-6 in the evening Friday.
I'm thinking about just booking the Friday room, the private shuttle and worst case scenario we just cancel...

shittttt


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2022)

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## brandt_cant_watch (Dec 29, 2022)

Update on the plans:
-Canyon Transportation scheduled for the airport tomorrow at 10 to go directly to Snowbird before highway closes at midnight. Called them and they said we should be good.
-If LCC is closed, we have another hotel in Sandy as a backup.
-If we finally getting to The Inn, it'll probably be a wait til Monday for the goods deal.
-If we cant get to the mountain, we will try doing a shuttle to Brighton/Solitude for the trip.

With this incoming weather how sketchy would it be to take the Canyon Transport through 210 later at night? In 2018, I hitched a ride to Squaw from Reno middle of the night and that was pretty wicked.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2022)

brandt_cant_watch said:


> Update on the plans:
> -Canyon Transportation scheduled for the airport tomorrow at 10 to go directly to Snowbird before highway closes at midnight. Called them and they said we should be good.
> -If LCC is closed, we have another hotel in Sandy as a backup.
> -If we finally getting to The Inn, it'll probably be a wait til Monday for the goods deal.
> ...


I'd honestly avoid Solitude. It has been a disaster this year with crowds. 

If you have a certain pass, you need a reservation for Brighton. It is very underrated. I love nightriding there. The trees are good.


----------



## jimk (Dec 29, 2022)

New plan is good.  Getting up there Fri night is smart.


----------



## brandt_cant_watch (Dec 29, 2022)

Thanks guys much appreciated! I've got the powder shakes already. 
I'll report back on trip


----------



## jimk (Dec 29, 2022)

If things work out for you it could be a once in a lifetime fly in and get a monster powder weekend.


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 30, 2022)

brandt_cant_watch said:


> We're arriving Friday night and taking a shuttle ~8am next day to the mountain. Staying @ the Inn for the entire weekend.
> 
> -How crazy is the 210 during/after snow? Do lines get wild in the morning?
> -Tips around Peruvian Gulch, Gad & Mineral Basin


From Alta on Friday Dec 30 at 730pm:
""
Highway 210 will close at 10pm tonight and Interlodge will go into effect at 11pm.

At this time there is no estimated opening. 

Thank you for your patience during this long-duration storm that is projected to impact LCC for multiple days.

@udotcottonwoods @utavy"


----------



## brandt_cant_watch (Jan 1, 2023)

UPDATE:

Our flight was delayed (12/30) coming into SLC but it didn't matter because the LCC was closed @ 10PM. Stayed at the Courtyard in Sandy and was able to get up to Snowbird at ~10:45AM. We lapped Peruvian and Gad side all day. Much of it was tracked out but there was a decent amount of untracked powder stashes in the trees/chutes. All in all an amazing day.

1/1: It dumped overnight and the LCC is still closed and interlodge in effect. We're eagerly awaiting updates from mtn ops while sipping our NY day mimosas in the studio @ The Inn


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Jan 2, 2023)

From Monday January 2 for snow bird is opening
In case you haven’t heard — it snowed. A lot.

Our crews have been working around the clock to safely open the resort. A huge thank you to Mountain Operations and staff that kept the Snowbird Village running and got the mountain open today. We’re ringing 2023 at the Bird with 37” of powder — let’s keep it coming.

Alta open to 
Highway 210—Little Cottonwood Canyon—is now open.

Collins, Wildcat and Sugarloaf lifts are open. Albion and Supreme openings will be delayed.

Thank you for your patience and understanding throughout this storm cycle. Let's go skiing!









						Lift and Terrain Status
					

Alta's Mountain Operations keeps this page up-to-date so you can score the freshest laid groomed corduroy to the latest rope drop. Mountain environments change daily. Stay in the know with these latest mountain updates including run and grooming status.




					www.alta.com


----------

